# 40MP Canon that's not the 5D3?



## BDD (Feb 8, 2012)

In today's post CR says Canon is planning a high MP DSLR in the 40 MP range that's NOT the 5D3. YESSSSS!!! (if true) That would mean the recent list of rumoured specs might be more less on the money. Just hope they add another stop or two of native ISO (12,800 or 51,200)...and I'll be placing an order. 

Possibly having a 40MP Canon DSLR in the works should apease those Canonites who have been uneasy seeing the D800 with it's 36MP and not hearing any word about any high MP Canon in the horizon. 

Now we wait for the end of this month. Will Canon announce the 5D3? Will it include "f/8 AF ability"?


----------



## 00Q (Feb 8, 2012)

does this mean we are looking at an APS-C cropped sensor with 40mp on it? :-\


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 8, 2012)

If there's any truth to the rumors that the 5DIII will remain in the 21-22 mp range, this makes a lot of sense. The question is whether or not a 40 mp body will offer the balance of resolution and AF of the D800, and the bigger question is price.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 8, 2012)

00Q said:


> does this mean we are looking at an APS-C cropped sensor with 40mp on it? :-\



Doubt it. With the (rumoured) restructuring of the 5D line, they'll need a new FF studio monster. I've said it before and I know the APS-C crowd will smite me to oblivion, but it looks like that sensor might be bumped from the xD line leaving the xxD as the "flagship crop" camera. Time will tell.


----------



## macfly (Feb 8, 2012)

Well this is interesting news, the day after I've ordered my D800. 

If I could order what I want and would use it would simply be a 1Ds MkIV with 45mp. My one disappointment with the Nikon is they are putting the highest resolution sensor in a pro-sumer body. This sounds funny, but I really like the build and quality of the EOS and the D3/4 cameras, and as a working pro that's what I want to be using, so it doesn't sit that well with me that I have to get a second rung camera to get the highest resolution.

I guess I'll still sell my EOS & 24-70, but incase this rumor is true I'll keep my 135 f2, as it is maybe the best single lens I've ever owned, and that way if this rumor turns out to be true, I'll still have a foot in the Canon door, but since the D800 is here and now, I'm going Nikon for a year at least.


----------



## Cannon Man (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel the same as macfly. I would really need a pro body with 40mp. what i'm always hoping is a medium format camera from Canon, but thats just me.

In the meantime i will get the 1DX.


----------



## blufox (Feb 8, 2012)

Well this is some good news.
Glad 5dMKIII may be withing 22MP. We need class leading clean ISO upto 25600( wishful thinking) and 7D'esque AF in next 5D iteration.

Well since we are on the topic, I am praying for a 7DMkII with 14-15MP with approx a stop less ISO from 1DX. I would buy it in a jiffy. 
Enough of grainy pics at ISO 100 on my 550D sensor.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 8, 2012)

BDD said:


> In today's post CR says Canon is planning a high MP DSLR in the 40 MP range that's NOT the 5D3. YESSSSS!!! (if true) That would mean the recent list of rumoured specs might be more less on the money. Just hope they add another stop or two of native ISO (12,800 or 51,200)...and I'll be placing an order.
> 
> Possibly having a 40MP Canon DSLR in the works should apease those Canonites who have been uneasy seeing the D800 with it's 36MP and not hearing any word about any high MP Canon in the horizon.
> 
> Now we wait for the end of this month. Will Canon announce the 5D3? Will it include "f/8 AF ability"?



The bad thing this might hint at is 18MP and tons of speed and AF or 40MP and terrible AF and zero speed. While something like the D800 gives you something a bit more all around. If you are very specialized the Canon approach may be nice but for the many who are very mixed in what they do I don't know. But we have to see, the CR rumors are all CR1 and I'm suspicious of their 5D3 spec talk so far. I would even be certain it's wrong other than it is a bit odd that there is no direct hint of a Canon announcement yet and one guy who has seen the 5D3 has said that some users with certain desires will need to prepare for some disappointment and that it may be more incremental rather than revolutionary change (what that all implies exactly it's hard to say).

I'd like to think they have a 30MP, 6fps without grip, better than 7D AF 5D3 ready though. They certainly have the tech to pull that off with ease.

of course for some a rugged 40MP monster is best, so it all depends of course


----------



## stilscream (Feb 8, 2012)

BDD said:


> In today's post CR says Canon is planning a high MP DSLR in the 40 MP range that's NOT the 5D3. YESSSSS!!! (if true) That would mean the recent list of rumoured specs might be more less on the money. Just hope they add another stop or two of native ISO (12,800 or 51,200)...and I'll be placing an order.
> 
> Possibly having a 40MP Canon DSLR in the works should apease those Canonites who have been uneasy seeing the D800 with it's 36MP and not hearing any word about any high MP Canon in the horizon.
> 
> Now we wait for the end of this month. Will Canon announce the 5D3? Will it include "f/8 AF ability"?




ONLY 40MP?? damn, that'd be disappointing. I wanted to crop my 24mm to the equivalent of a 600mm lens. If Canon doesn't release a 57MP or higher by March I am switching to Vivitar!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 8, 2012)

macfly said:


> Astro, had it occurred to you that maybe Canon follow this board, and if there is no feedback from people who use and work with the 1Ds Mklll, then our needs will never be met?



See now I think this is a very good point. If nobody provides feedback here and the reaction to everything is that it is universally 100% perfect for everyone then why should we expect Canon to ever deliver?

This is not the place to play the perfect fan boy IMO. It is where everyone should be brutally honest about what their desires and needs for equipment are.

For all we know, some of the CR rumor specs are fed by Canon marketing to see how people will react. What groups like this or that? Or how much can we get away with leaving out before a firestorm? etc.


----------



## nigelc (Feb 8, 2012)

blufox said:


> Well this is some good news.
> Glad 5dMKIII may be withing 22MP. We need class leading clean ISO upto 25600( wishful thinking) and 7D'esque AF in next 5D iteration.



"We"?...... I think you mean "I"


----------



## Kobayashi (Feb 8, 2012)

nigelc said:


> "We"?...... I think you mean "I"



No, he means "we". As in a large group of people with interest in a particular setup. 
But on-topic, i agree that it`s time that Canon should split de 5D line and provide something that caters to these two focus groups. The low-light monster, and the big megapixel crowd. Both of these groups have a lot of supporters and i think the time is right.


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 8, 2012)

00Q said:


> does this mean we are looking at an APS-C cropped sensor with 40mp on it? :-\



I can only hope!!! 8)


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 8, 2012)

macfly said:


> Astro, had it occurred to you that maybe Canon follow this board, and if there is no feedback from people who use and work with the 1Ds Mklll, then our needs will never be met?



well if that is the truth (what i doubt) that worked not well for your needs then in the past.... huh? 

i would be very suprised if canon monitors rumor sites for future decision making. 
companys have way better tools for that.

and what would/could they learn here?
that 50% are happy with 21MP and 50% want more megapixel?

that 80% of the 50% who want 36MP are not willing to pay 2300 $ for a lens that actualy resolves 36 MP? ;D

that 50% don´t care much about high ISO performance but faster AF and more FPS and the other 50% don´t care about AF or FPS but better high ISO performance? ;D

i would be shocked if canon based any decisions on a board like this....


----------



## Astro (Feb 8, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> i would be shocked if canon based any decisions on a board like this....



i just imagined what mercedes and other manufacturers would produce when they listen to online forums.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 8, 2012)

Astro said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > i would be shocked if canon based any decisions on a board like this....
> ...



I would buy one ;D


----------



## psolberg (Feb 9, 2012)

BDD said:


> In today's post CR says Canon is planning a high MP DSLR in the 40 MP range that's NOT the 5D3. YESSSSS!!! (if true) That would mean the recent list of rumoured specs might be more less on the money. Just hope they add another stop or two of native ISO (12,800 or 51,200)...and I'll be placing an order.
> 
> Possibly having a 40MP Canon DSLR in the works should apease those Canonites who have been uneasy seeing the D800 with it's 36MP and not hearing any word about any high MP Canon in the horizon.
> 
> Now we wait for the end of this month. Will Canon announce the 5D3? Will it include "f/8 AF ability"?



IMO all these tips come misteriously after the D800 which means it is just a reaction from the crowd that is dissapointed. each and every time nikon shows anything, we see this site getting reports of the very same thing coming to canon....can't we figure what's going on? 

When the D800 didn't exist, it was all tips and rumors about LOW mp bodies because that's what nikon was doing and that's what people wanted.


----------



## RobS (Feb 9, 2012)

If Canon will not release a camera with at least 30MP till April i will change to Nikon. Because medium format ist not in my price tag so i can buy a cheap MP monster at Nikon


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 9, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> I feel the same as macfly. I would really need a pro body with 40mp. what i'm always hoping is a medium format camera from Canon, but thats just me.
> 
> In the meantime i will get the 1DX.



i dont know why they dont produce medium format cameras.. i think they would have some market!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > Gothmoth said:
> ...



it needs a dozer blade


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 9, 2012)

If we are going to get a 5d3 and a separate MP monster in the same year I wish theyd announce and release them together. That way we can see how each stack up and choose according to the real performance and buy one or the other. Having the 5d3 announced at the end of this month then a high mp full frame in the fall means waiting to choose. Then if after the high mp comes out its not what you are looking for or too expensive or something else that makes you go get a 5d3 instead then there would have been another 6 months wasted where you could have had the 5d3... 

I know people are going to say thats always the case but I really feel that with the choice between these two next gen full frame bodies is choosing between the two... well actually that is of course if the mp monster is actually coming!

So from my point of view I hope Canon bring them both out at the same time so the choice is between the two. The there will be no need for choices such as 5d3 now vs wait and see if mp monster exists, no 5d3 or d800, no 5d2 while I wait for MP monster... no other stupid combinations...

Then there would be all 3 next gen full frame models to choose from 1dx, 5d3, MP Monster... simple... and a choice from real data not rumors...

And while you are at it I'd like the moon on a stick to suck on while I sit on my solid gold toilet...

Let the abuse commence...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> And while you are at it I'd like the moon on a stick to suck on while I sit on my solid gold toilet...



well you're gonna have to talk to Peter Lik about that one i'm sure he could whip something up...

Sorry CR guy I couldnt resist it...


----------



## Angryoak (Feb 9, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Astro, had it occurred to you that maybe Canon follow this board, and if there is no feedback from people who use and work with the 1Ds Mklll, then our needs will never be met?



In this case, Canon:- forget about MP's and put all your resources into an auto-focus system!

and if someone at Canon is reading this and cannot read English

MPのことを忘れるとオートフォーカスシステムにすべてのリソースを置く！


----------



## sjprg (Feb 9, 2012)

If they want my $$ they had better listen. I want the 40+ MP, 16Bit, without the AA filter just like the D800E. 1FPS and 800 ISO will do. Not over $6000.00. I'm close to jumping to MF anyway.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

sjprg said:


> If they want my $$ they had better listen. I want the 40+ MP, 16Bit, without the AA filter just like the D800E. 1FPS and 800 ISO will do. Not over $6000.00. I'm close to jumping to MF anyway.



sounds like you shoot landscapes, the Nikon D800E and a 14-24 Nikkor will set you back less than $6k
just something to think about since canon dont have any 14-24 competitor


----------



## K3nt (Feb 9, 2012)

I just saw the high-res samples from the 1D-X.... Wow! There's some serious resolution there, even when it was compressed to a 6MB JPEG...


----------



## torger (Feb 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> sounds like you shoot landscapes, the Nikon D800E and a 14-24 Nikkor will set you back less than $6k
> just something to think about since canon dont have any 14-24 competitor



I'd say that wide angles wider than 24mm you use in (indoor) architecture because you have to if you want to document the whole space, not because it gives nice pictures. Ultra-wide is just too distorted perspective-wise, still over-utilized by many of us amateurs because it's "cool", just like overdone HDR. In the cases you still need it you often need shift too and then the TS-E 17mm is a fine alternative, for which Nikon has no competitor.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> sjprg said:
> 
> 
> > If they want my $$ they had better listen. I want the 40+ MP, 16Bit, without the AA filter just like the D800E. 1FPS and 800 ISO will do. Not over $6000.00. I'm close to jumping to MF anyway.
> ...



If Canon makes a 24mm f/2.8 IS instead, it must be more important to it's clients.


----------



## torger (Feb 9, 2012)

sjprg said:


> If they want my $$ they had better listen. I want the 40+ MP, 16Bit, without the AA filter just like the D800E. 1FPS and 800 ISO will do. Not over $6000.00. I'm close to jumping to MF anyway.



I'm also quite easy to please I think. As long as the sensor delivers competitive resolution and noise levels at base ISO, the rest can be crappy  (rather not build quality though), and I'm prepared to pay up. Prio number one for me is to be able to get high quality images from the tripod.

If the sensor is competitive with D800, I'm fine. I think Canon can compete on resolution, but I find it unlikely that they will have as good noise levels (they're good at software JPEG noise reduction, on the hardware side we have yet to see performance as good as Sony Exmor sensors) but I settle for "good enough", which in this case I think is a slight improvement from 5Dmk2.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 9, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> If there's any truth to the rumors that the 5DIII will remain in the 21-22 mp range, this makes a lot of sense. The question is whether or not a 40 mp body will offer the balance of resolution and AF of the D800, and the bigger question is price.



I'd question whether many users really want a combination advanced/quick AF, 4-5 fps and high megapixels, the 1ds mk3 and D3x both offered that and had limated sucess. The 1DX and potentially the 5D mk3 seem like they offer more of a balance with boosted ISO and FPS so does Canon need to chase that market anymore?

Personally I'd say the ideal landscape/studio camera would be...

5D sized body with 1D level build/sealing.
40+ megapixels
ISO performance focused on clean lower settings, max 800-1600 would be enough.
100% viewfinder
Fewer high quality AF points spaced as widely as possible.

Compaired to Nikon I'd say Canon maybe better equiped to go up directly agenst Medium Format with lenses like the 14mm 2.8, 17/24 TSE's, 85mm 1.2, 70-200 2.8 IS and from the sound of it the new 24-70 2.8 aswell.


----------

